# Do cockatiels cluck?



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

I'm sitting here listening to all the bird sounds and I hear what sounds like a chicken clucking, you know the sound they make when they are broody or have just laid an egg. I can't figure out who the sound is coming from as none of my birds have ever heard a broody hen cluck. Do button quail cluck, by chance? :wacko:


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I think they can  Do you mean like this? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1TnBayh3Bzs I ask Spike if he is a chicken and he clucks as much as he can cluck


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Aww Spike is so cute, Emperor went nuts at another cockatiel talking. Unfortunately that's not a broody hen sound.


----------

